# Saginaw power-bike



## mickeyc (Nov 2, 2017)

https://nmi.craigslist.org/bik/d/1940s-50s-saginaw-powerbike/6358910777.html

Mike


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Nov 2, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2017)

*1940's-50's Saginaw Powerbike/ Zephyr bicycle Continental engine - $1200 (Bear Lake) *
Very cool, very rare, very collectible. Manufactured by Saginaw Products Corp. These were sometimes sold complete with bike or as a kit which could be added to your existing bicycle. This one was sold by Sears Roebuck with the Continental Motors Red Seal engine (Detroit/Muskegon) Needs restoration or display as is. Some trades up or down considered. Front fork on zephyr needs repair. Engine pulls over and has compression. This would have competed in the post-war scooter craze. Similar to the Whizzer motor kits. Comes with 1953 license plate. As Pictured the oil from the Oil Bath air cleaner has loosened the decal and rubs off quit easily. Please take into consideration the age and it's AS IS CONDITION.This would be an excellent addition to any antique bicycle or vintage motorcycle or moped collection. Trades considered!  Call 23I-4O9-343I 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Archived.....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 3, 2017)

Nicer than this one I used to own, but way more money


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2017)

yours Mike?


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 3, 2017)

Nope, just saw it on Craig's....


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2017)

Mine... and also 4 sale (Just the Powerbike unit)


----------

